# Tiramisu--is it OK?



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

I know--what a title...

I haven't posted on this forum in a couple of years, but knew that I could probably find the answer here (as I found to LOTS of questions when my now almost-five-year-old was a baby!).

I have a friend who has an 8 week old baby. I wanted to bless her with a treat all her own for her birthday and asked her husband what that might be. He said her favorite dessert was tiramisu.

Before I stop by Olive Garden and pick up two slices (really, they're BOTH for her!), I wanted to make sure that it was OK for her to eat while she's breastfeeding.

Anyone know or know where I can find out?

Thanks!

Roxanne


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sure the tiny bit of alcohol (if there is any in the one from og) is fine. It is less alcohol than a glass of wine...


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

ive had it twice so far in 5mo of bfing and ddis great there isn't much liquer in i would think less than a beer


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't understand. Why wouldn't it be OK?


----------



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

totally fine.


----------



## Island_Mama (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not breastfeeding YET but I know I was told not to have it during pregnancy. I was wondering about during breastfeeding because I LOVE tiramisu and I have been craving.

I was told not to have tiramisu because the raw eggs, and even though coffee is ok, if I am avoiding it all together then I should stay away from it.
I would think while breastfeeding is ok. (hoping!) but I don't know.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I would be surprised if the one from the Olive Garden would have raw egg or anything else that wasn't safe for the general public (including pregnant and breastfeeding women) to consume.


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Unless it's homemade tiramisu made by a serious foodie, it will be made with pasteurized eggs from a carton, as will the chocolate mousse and hollandaise. The artisanal raw-egg custard is a thing of the past.


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks to all for responding (I knew you'd be able to help







)

What about the cafeine? We wouldn't want to keep that baby awake!

Roxanne


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm sure the amount of caffiene in it would be so small, it wouldn't pose a problem.

By the way, can we be friends so you can bring me some tiramisu when I have my baby?







I hope she enjoys it!


----------



## happiestmomma (Aug 22, 2004)

DH was talking to the manager at Carrabba's the other night, and they were telling him they don't use any eggs in their tiramisu. I'll be willing to bet the same for Olive Garden, but it couldn't hurt to ask them, they should be providing the information in regards to food allergies anyway.

FWIW, my DH makes an incredible tiramisu here at home and uses the super pasteurized eggs. The teeny bit of liquer and espresso shouldn't be a problem for your friend, either, I agree with other posters.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

From OG it will probably be OK, but I wouldn't recommend the tiramisu from Buca di Beppo.







Robert & I ordered that once & when it came we decided to take it home to eat, because from the smell of it it wouldn't have been legal to eat it at the restaurant & then drive home. It was _very_ alcoholic. A bit too much so.

Tiramisu is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks, all, for confirming what I suspected!

I took it to her tonight. She was ecstatic, of course. Who WOULDN'T love a treat like that in the midst of the learning curve that is your first baby







: !

Quote:

By the way, can we be friends so you can bring me some tiramisu when I have my baby? I hope she enjoys it!
Sure, Timneh_mom! If you live within 30 miles, I'd be happy to bring you one. I'm in FRIGID (NEGATIVE 12 tonight







) northern Vermont, so it would probably resemble a block of frozen ice by the time I got it to you...

Roxanne


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Damn, considering that my daughter (gestated in a rich brew of coffee) is the most mellow child I've ever met, maybe you should add more coffee to it!

Seriously, raw eggs/soft cheese/sushi/etc. are not a problem when BF, as you're no longer immunosuppressed. And the amount of liquor in a tiramisu isn't going to do anything but taste good. Even Thomas Hale ok's alcohol consumption in moderation while BF, and I had the odd beer when nursing my son and now my daughter with no ill effects.


----------

